# Anyone have a bull gear for heavy 10??



## Kujo929 (Jun 20, 2013)

I bought my first lathe and an still in the process I cleaning it up. I found the bull gear to be missing a few teeth while cleaning the gunk out of the head. 

Does anyone know a source for replacement gears?  Or even repair if that is an option?  I know very little on the topic and am just a beginner. 

Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2013)

Try joe at plaza machinery, or ebay.


----------



## Kujo929 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, ill try the first. eBay Had nothing.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are stuck, I think I am about to part out a 10L.  Never parted a machine out before.  

Let me know, and I can step that up.


Bernie


----------



## Kujo929 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bernie,

Can you check the number of teeth on yours. I think mine is 75. Let me know what you want for it. I would need it shipped to IL zip 61704. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 21, 2013)

If you really get stuck, we can do it, I can slide it in free (members only) just the postage.  What we do is to mill out a slot, then machine a
tooth implant on a shaper.  Then the tooth implant is pressed in /with locktite.  We have done many.  Samuel Pine & Sons  774-406-1913
Here to help

rough drawing example


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 21, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> If you really get stuck, we can do it, I can slide it in free (members only) just the postage.  What we do is to mill out a slot, then machine a
> tooth implant on a shaper.  Then the tooth implant is pressed in /with locktite.  We have done many.  Samuel Pine & Sons  774-406-1913
> Here to help
> 
> rough drawing example



No kidding!  I'd like to learn to do that...  I have two machines with table trunnions that are hard to find replacements for, with a tooth or two missing.

I wonder if I could use a horizontal milling cutter instead of a shaper?  I am looking hard for a shaper!

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 21, 2013)

Kujo929 said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Can you check the number of teeth on yours. I think mine is 75. Let me know what you want for it. I would need it shipped to IL zip 61704.
> 
> ...



I'll check the number of teeth and let you know..



Bernie


----------



## Kujo929 (Jun 21, 2013)

I started pulling pulling the bull gear today and it isn't nearly as difficult a I was expecting. Under the bearing covers I found the expected shims but also brass shims thinner than paper. Are these reusable?


----------



## Kujo929 (Jun 21, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> If you really get stuck, we can do it, I can slide it in free (members only) just the postage.  What we do is to mill out a slot, then machine a
> tooth implant on a shaper.  Then the tooth implant is pressed in /with locktite.  We have done many.  Samuel Pine & Sons  774-406-1913
> Here to help
> 
> rough drawing example



That is a good idea. I will certainly give you a call if I can't come up with one. I appreciate the help.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes the shims are reusable, they just need to be clean. The one in the pic looks a little short, the thinner shims like .001" can just be cut out with a pair of scissors. And if your not in a hurry for the bull gear just work on something else while your looking, one will turn up.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 22, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> No kidding!  I'd like to learn to do that...  I have two machines with table trunnions that are hard to find replacements for, with a tooth or two missing.
> 
> I wonder if I could use a horizontal milling cutter instead of a shaper?  I am looking hard for a shaper!
> 
> Bernie



Absoultly Bernie, you can do both operations.  BUT the shaper also can do both.  Done like this. Vise the gear in a shaper with two good teeth up,
so the root looks like this  - V- <that is the tooth root.  Then grind a HSS blank for that- think of a 60*threading tool. After the slot on the gear
is cut out then mill or shape a steel blank I go about .002 over for pressing, scribe the root on the blank-to the shaper to machine the sides of
the tooth.  Dont worry about the implant height (better a little high) because after pressing it goes to the lathe and I'll take a skim cut on the
tops, then a facing skim cut on the sides of the gear when done you need your glasses to even see where the implant is. I wouldnt be to
concerned about the implant material suppose even brass cause when rotating the next tooth is already entering the next tooth. I think the
no. one cause of broken teeth is removing a chunk-transmissions slaming it in gear before gear train stops. Its easy      samuel


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey Bernie, a nice Atlas shaper just got listed on feabay maybe kind of steep but its in good shape    sam


----------

